# Los "No-machitos";



## heidita

Hay muchos hombres que con grandes méritos de a pesar de haber "mamado" la cultura machista y una educación privilegiada, se dicen: Esto no es para mí, tengo que renunciar a la ventajas regaladas y hacerme con otro comportamiento.
¿Realmente los hay?
Acaba de salir un estudio europeo en el que se demuestra que los hombres españoles _no pegan ni palo_ en lo doméstico. ¿Pero esto solo es culpa de ellos?
El sistema sigue empujando a los hombres a un tipo de comportamiento , una actitud machista. Y hay muchas mujeres incluídas que educan a sus hijos varones con la peor de las diferencias. 

Are there any men able to "reconsider" in spite of having received a machista education? Are you yourself able to reconsider and think, hey, this is not right, I'm going to see that at least my son doesnt receive a machista education? Are there men like this in your country? There must be enormous differences among the different American countries.


----------



## RIU

heidita said:


> Hay muchos hombres que con grandes méritos de a pesar de haber "mamado" la cultura machista y una educación privilegiada, se dicen: Esto no es para mí, tengo que renunciar a la ventajas regaladas y hacerme con otro comportamiento.
> ¿Realmente los hay?


 
Claro que los hay Heidita, pero creo que el planteamiento es diferente del que citas, más bien se enfoca -o debería enfocarse- hacia el respeto que tienes por tu pareja.




heidita said:


> Acaba de salir un estudio europeo en el que se demuestra que los hombres españoles _no pegan ni palo_ en lo doméstico. ¿Pero esto solo es culpa de ellos?


 
Hoy en dia en absoluto, mucha culpa la tiene su pareja. Desde _antes_ del primer dia de convivencia. ¿Para que sirve sino -almenos en teoría- el noviazgo?

Y quizás un poco fuera de tema, ¿por que los llamas no-machitos? Lo encuentro desafortunado.


----------



## jonquiliser

Evidentemente hay quienes se cuestionan los patrones de comportamiento, sus propias actitudes y las de la sociedad, como las estructuras e desigualdades del mundo. El hecho de vivir en un mundo donde se nos educa a pensar de ciertos modos, y un mundo con muchas actitudes dudosas muy arraigadas, no quiere decir que se trate de algo predeterminado o inevitable. Precisamente las cosas son como son porque las hacemos así; las estructuras las hay porque las repetimos. Y no sólo a la hora de "actuar" ("hacer cosas") sino también porque las justificamos, las racionalizamos, las arraigamos. Estas estructuras opresivas existen en todas las dimensiones de nuestras vidas y del mundo. 

Hay muchas cosas muy visibles; la división del trabajo dómestico, del cuidado de l@s crías, el mundo laboral (diferencías en el sueldo por el mismo trabajo, las divisións de trabajos "masculinos" y "femeninos" etc) etc eternamente. Pero hay algo mucho más fundamental, estas diferencias siendo meros síntomas de una mentalidad de segregación. No me refiero a segregación "físico" (de espacios), sino a segregación en la mente, de ver hombres y mujeres como intrínsicamente distint@s - en plan "las mujeres son más emocionales, necesitan más apoyo, son más débiles", "los hombres son más lógicos, más independientes, más aptos para tales trabajos" y otras burradas. Frente a la realidad este tipo de actitudes cierra los ojos; cuando alguien no cae dentro de estas categorías, a estas personas se les llama "marimachos", "mariquitas" y cosas por el estilo. Y en consecuencia, se ve como justificada la opresión de mujeres, las ventajas de hombres, y todo lo demás.  

Claro que hay mujeres también que siguen los roles sociales que se les asigna, educan esto a l@s hij@s y aceptan comportamiento en otr@s que las perjudican. Pero en todo caso, yo creo que en esto hay que ver las diferencias que hay entre ser mujer y ser hombre: es evidente que algo te afecte de un modo distinto dependiendo de que posición de poder que tengas. En general, en nuestro mundo se trata de una opresión principalmente de mujeres (y no de hombres); aunque esto, claro está, es un asunto donde se mezclan los factores de sexo, de raza, de clase etc. Siendo así, los cambios que hacer y las preguntas que plantearse, son distintos para hombres y mujeres. No es sólo "romper con un estereotipo" (de mujer o de hombre) sino también, de ceder o coger sitio, poder...   

Bueno, enfin, que sí l@s hay (nos hay), l@s que rechazan los roles sociales, las posiciones en jerarquías sociales, las expectativas que hay por tener  genitales de un tipo u otro... Siempre l@s había, pero no siempre los demás l@s quieren ver (de hecho, como ya dije, muchas veces se denominan "abonormales"). Ya cambiarán las cosas...

Heidita, ha sido una muy buena pregunta. Espero que otr@s respondan, especialmente que otrOs respondan.


----------



## jonquiliser

RIU said:


> Claro que los hay Heidita, pero creo que el planteamiento es diferente del que citas, más bien se enfoca -o debería enfocarse- hacia el respeto que tienes por tu pareja.



¿Cómo? ¿Sólo es importante la igualdad entre novi@s y el respeto hacia una persona con la que tengas una relación de intimidad?




RIU said:


> Hoy en dia en absoluto, mucha culpa la tiene su pareja. Desde _antes_ del primer dia de convivencia. ¿Para que sirve sino -almenos en teoría- el noviazgo?



En absoluto puedo estar de acuerdo. ¿Darle la responsabilidad a la mujer por las irresponsabilidades del hombre?? Qué morro.


----------



## RIU

Jonquiliser:

Seguramente no me he expresado bien. En ambos casos me refiero a que -por lo menos a mí- la etapa de novios me sirvió para dejar claras muchas cosas, entre ellas el reparto de las tareas del hogar, la educación de los hijos, cuantos queríamos, etc. Y el "etc." es largo. Tal como nosotros pudimos hacerlo los demás también. Por ello, la igualdad no sólo entre novios, sino un compromiso para toda la vida; e aquí lo que quiero decir con el respeto por tu pareja. 

Se me hace extraño que una pareja no hable de estos temas antes de iniciar la vida en común. Evidentemente la irresponsabilidad es del hombre, ¿pero me vas a hacer creer que ella no se dió cuenta de con quien se juntaba?¿No lo vió nunca en su ámbito familiar?¿Cuando preparaban su nuevo hogar tampoco lo vió? Claro que no podemos generalizar por que seguro que más de una ha sido engañada. pero con la mano en el corazon, ¿no crees que todo esto es evitable en la mayoría de los casos? ¿No crees que si la mujeres os pusierais serias antes de juntaros, los hombres -por narices- se pondrían las pilas? ¿no crees que las mujeres deberíais haceros respetar más para os valoremos por lo que realmente sois, por vuestro trabajo dentro y fuera de casa, por vuestra entrega a la familia que en muchos casos supone la renuncia a la carrera profesional y en definitiva iguales como mínimo al hombre y superiores en otros aspectos? 

En definitiva, antes de empezar, poned los puntos sobre las ies y si no les gusta, ¡calabazas! Todos saldremos ganando.


----------



## jonquiliser

Hola RIU: seguramente muchas cosas cambiarán con nuevas generaciones, tanto de mujeres como de hombres. Y claro, si antes de iniciar la vida común la mujer deja muy claro lo que exige del hombre, el trabajo doméstico se podría dividir de un modo más justo. Pero la pregunta sigue siendo, ¿por qué sería responsabilidad de las mujeres asegurar un división justa? ¿No debería hacerlo también el hombre, AUN EN EL CASO de la mujer no háberslo planteado?? ¿Por qué tiene que "exigir" algo la mujer? Yo insisto en que la responsabilidad de cambiar las cosas no es sólo de la mujer (ni siquiera lo es mayoritariamente). Las mujeres también viven en la misma sociedad, donde se les enseñan ciertas cosas, donde se les exigen ciertas cosas, se les asignan roles de comportamiento. Ya desde pequeñas. Tod@s tienen que cambiar, y tod@s somos responsables de enfrentarnos a nosotr@s mism@s, a cómo somos y cómo tratamos a l@s demás. Y es un proceso continuo, no se acaba. Sería muy difícil tener relaciones si tuvieras que ser lo que vayas a ser el resto de tu vida antes de iniciar la relación. Puede ser que a los tres años te das cuenta de las injusticias y desigualdades en tu relación. Entonces no te queda otro remedio que sacar este tema, y cambiar las cosas. Quedar con las cosas sólo porque  "ya es así", no me parece tener ni pies ni cabezas (ni íes ni calabazas). 

Tod@s saldremos ganando cuando TOD@S toman su responsabilidad. 

Un saludo.


----------



## DickHavana

Una vez leí una teoría curiosa que básicamente hablaba de cómo tanto el hombre como la mujer estaban marcados por los patrones que durante miles de años habían otorgado a cada uno de ellos un papel: básicamente y simplificando, el hombre ha sido durante siglos el "cazador" encargado de traer el sustento a casa, y la mujer, la "recolectora" encargada de administrar el hogar.
Lo que pretendía esta teoría es que el hombre ("el macho") se enfrentaba  a uno de los mayores cambios de su vida y le iba a costar amoldarse a él. La mujer se había otorgado nuevos papeles y era un cambio que a él le iba a costar asimilar. Buena parte de los divorcios, separaciones matrimoniales, etc., estarían ocasionados por ese cambio de papeles en el que la mujer había accedido a un rol más activo y el hombre se veía incapaz de adaptarse a ese cambio y volver a "repartir las papeletas". Por supuesto, como ya se ha apuntado por aquí, son las mujeres (muchas madres) las primeras que se encargan de mantener inconscientemente este "status quo".

Al margen de la razón que tenéis los que aquí habéis ido aportando ideas y sin pretender justificar por mi parte nada, no seré yo el que califique de descabellado parte de lo que se decía. La inercia marca mucho. Y son varios milenios con los "papeles repartidos". 

Saludos


----------



## mirx

¿Y que hay de las mujeres machistas?

Las qué promueven el machismo, y se sienten orgullosas de que su hombre sea macho.

En cuanto a las labores domésticas, no todo es por machismo, yo ya he hablado con mi novia y le dije que ni siquiera se le ocurra pensar que le voy a ayudar con las labores de la casa. Y no porque crea que son cosas de mujeres (que ridiculez tan más grande) sino por que defintivamente no se me dan y no me gustan, era el mismo problema en casa cuando mi madre me pedía que lavara los platos o le ayudara a limpiar.

No tengo problema cuidando niños. Pero cocinar, ir al super, limpiar, lavar platos, no, definitivamente no.

Respecto a los primero posts, el machismo no tiene sólo que ver con la pareja. Afecta a muchos más focos sociales, por ejemplo, las relaciones laborales, las amistades, negocios, etc.

En México el machismo está todvía muy enraízado, yo les puedo decir que mi mamá es machista y mi padre es mucho más liberal. Para ella hay roles totalmente definidos que un hombre o una mujer no pueden, ni deben sobrepasar, mi padre es mucho más flexible en ese respecto.

El machismo es un problema social no individual, y por lo tanto debe ser tratado por todos y por el bien de todos, y mientras esto se resuelve yo me voy a dormir mientras mi mujer lava los platos.

Salud.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

mirx said:


> En cuanto a las labores domésticas, no todo es por machismo, yo ya he hablado con mi novia y le dije que ni siquiera se le ocurra pensar que le voy a ayudar con las labores de la casa. Y no porque crea que son cosas de mujeres (que ridiculez tan más grande) sino por que defintivamente no se me dan y no me gustan, era el mismo problema en casa cuando mi madre me pedía que lavara los platos o le ayudara a limpiar.



No se me dan y no me gustan tampoco.  Entonces, seguiendo esta senda de pensamiento, cuando vuelvo de trabajo seguro que voy a decir esto a mi familia.

Y dado que en esta casa a nadie le gustan las labores de la casa, pues sé ahora que es posible dejar todo esto.  iLibertad!  Les invito a todos a cenar con nosotros en un mes para ver los resultados.


----------



## mirx

Chaska Ñawi said:


> No se me dan y no me gustan tamoco. Entonces, seguiendo esta senda de pensamiento, cuando vuelvo de trabajo seguro que voy a decir esto a mi familia.
> 
> Y dado que en esta casa a nadie le gusta las labores de la casa, pues sé ahora que es posible dejar todo esto. iLibertad! Les invito a todos a cenar con nosotros en un mes para ver los resultados.


 

Sería bueno hacer el experimento ¿No crees?

Al final alguien tiene que ceder, y no voy a ser yo, aunque mejor me callo. Bien dicen que más rápido cae un hablador que un cojo.


----------



## DickHavana

Me temo que algunos de nosotros nos vamos a ganar un sartenazo en la cabeza. 

Yo siempre lo he tenido claro. Mi mujer ha trabajado siempre en temas de oficina mientras que mi trabajo es manual, de moverme mucho y bastante ejercicio físico. 

Mi teoría era: "Tú trabajas todo el día sentada y necesitas moverte un poco. Yo trabajo todo el día de pie y necesito estar sentado". No es que me funcionara mucho , pero no dejaba de ser una realidad.

Para evitar conflictos, sobre todo en los últimos años (es innegable que la pereza aumenta conforme cumple uno años), optamos porque mi mujer trabaje solo en trabajos de media jornada. Entra menos dinero a casa, pero se respira mejor. 

No negaré que no me gustaría que mi chiquillo sea como yo (tampoco creo que las mujeres de su generación le vayan a dejar), pero en cuanto a mí, me doy por definitivamente perdido.


----------



## mirx

DickHavana said:


> Me temo que algunos de nosotros nos vamos a ganar un sartenazo en la cabeza.
> 
> Yo siempre lo he tenido claro. Mi mujer ha trabajado siempre en temas de oficina mientras que mi trabajo es manual, de moverme mucho y bastante ejercicio físico.
> 
> Mi teoría era: "Tú trabajas todo el día sentada y necesitas moverte un poco. Yo trabajo todo el día de pie y necesito estar sentado". No es que me funcionara mucho , pero no dejaba de ser una realidad.
> 
> Para evitar conflictos, sobre todo en los últimos años (es innegable que la pereza aumenta conforme cumple uno años), optamos porque mi mujer trabaje solo en trabajos de media jornada. Entra menos dinero a casa, pero se respira mejor.
> 
> No negaré que no me gustaría que mi chiquillo sea como yo (tampoco creo que las mujeres de su generación le vayan a dejar), pero en cuanto a mí, me doy por definitivamente perdido.


 

Bien por tí.

Y deberías darme consejos para  perderme yo también.


----------



## DickHavana

mirx said:


> Bien por tí.
> 
> Y deberías darme consejos para  perderme yo también.



Errarías, temo que en la jubilación nos acaben exponiendo en algún museo en plan "homo antiquatus".  Por no olvidarnos de que las probabilidades de fallecer por una "muerte accidental por caída de plancha en la cabeza" son curiosamente superiores en casos como el nuestro que en los de los que colaboran en casa y cogen esa plancha a menudo.


----------



## yuggoth

No creo que esto sea verdad actualmente,o por lo menos tiende a desaparecer.No creo que el actual estilo de vida ni las mujeres actuales permitan que se perpetúe el estilo de vida machista.


----------



## mirx

yuggoth said:


> No creo que esto sea verdad actualmente,o por lo menos tiende a desaparecer.No creo que el actual estilo de vida ni las mujeres actuales permitan que se perpetúe el estilo de vida machista.


 
No es su decisión es la nuestra.

Y, por otra parte creo que me arriesgaré a ser exhibido en el museo o a morirme con la cabeza partida.

And I wonder, when will some woman chime in?


----------



## DickHavana

A eso íbamos, yuggoth.
Las mujeres vienen muy despabiladas, cada vez más, pero a nosotros, de tanto tiempo ocupando el trono, nos pesa más el culo y nos cuesta más aclimatarnos.

El ambiente llega a ser a veces insufrible, llegando a veces a la más dura opresión. Estás en la típica comida de amigos y una de ellas saca a relucir lo atento que es fulanito para las labores del hogar. El aludido nos mira a los demás con cara compungida, de "lo siento, amigos, yo no tengo nada que ver con esto".  Automáticamente, todas se compinchan, y tu mujer, la flor de tu vida, tu amorcito, te despelleja vivo delante de todos participando todas en la competición de cuál de todos los maridos es el más inútil de todos. Los maridos acabamos optando por una retirada estratégica a algún apartado rincón para hablar de fútbol y esas cosas (Nunca me gustó el fútbol hasta que empecé a vivir estas situaciones). ¿Quién no ha vivido alguna escena así?


----------



## heidita

mirx said:


> ¿Y que hay de las mujeres machistas?
> 
> Las qué promueven el machismo, y se sienten orgullosas de que su hombre sea macho.


 
De esto va parte del hilo, que las mujeres tiene mucha culpa de esto, que de alguna forma lo ven como denigrante para su "macho" que baje la basura, friegue los platos...



> En cuanto a las labores domésticas, no todo es por machismo


 
¿Ah no?,



> yo ya he hablado con mi novia y le dije que ni siquiera se le ocurra pensar que le voy a ayudar con las labores de la casa.


 
Como es una broma lo tomo como tal.



> En México el machismo está todavía muy enraizado,


 
A la vista está. Ya que a pesar de considerar tu mensaje una broma, siempre es una broma de mal gusto. 


> El machismo es un problema social no individual, y por lo tanto debe ser tratado por todos y por el bien de todos, y mientras esto se resuelve yo me voy a dormir mientras mi mujer lava los platos.


 
LO dicho....


----------



## Surinam del Nord

Queridos amigos:

Yo soy chica, y quiero deciros que el "machismo de fregar" me da absolutamente igual, no me preocupa nada. Encuentro mucho más molesto otro tipo de machismo, que se da incluso en las generaciones más jóvenes. Pongo un ejemplo. Yo estudié cine. Cada vez que mis amigos chicos tenían una idea que no podía esperar y la querían llevar a cabo, todas mis amigas chicas se desvivían por ayudarlos y aceptaban desempeñar trabajos desagradecidos, mecánicos, aburridos y de poco lustre. ¿Acaso cuando alguna chica quiso rodar algo hubo un solo chico dispuesto a dedicarse a hacer bocadillos o a cortar el tráfico para ayudar a su amiga? Ni uno.


----------



## xarruc

Ellos que dicen que las mujeres deben hacer todas las tareas de casa, y hacerlas solo, están tan incorrectos como ellos que dicen que cada tarea debe ser compartida 50-50. De hecho tal cosas serían poco naturales. Lo que es natural es que cada un hace las cosas que se convienen más. Si a mí me gusta limpiar el baño y a me novia le gusta cocinar, entonces claro, mientras ella hace la cena yo lavo el baño. 

Hay ellos que insisten que hay “tareas machas” y “tareas hembras”. Eso sí que es verdad. Es la verdad por dos razones: Uno - la sociedad se lo había impuesto así – mi padre no sabe cocinar ni coser, mi madre no sabe cortar leña para el fuego; Y dos -  porque hay unas cosas de la biología que hacen que o los hombres o las mujeres son más capaces de hacerlo. Los hombres, por ejemplo, no pueden mamar a los bebes, otras faenas necesitan más fuerza y suelen ser los hombres con la más fuerza. 

Ahora, después de unos siglos del oposito punto de vista, la sociedad se ha dignado que el concepto de tareas machas y hembras es falso, cosa que en casos de tipo 1 estoy de acuerdo. Mucha gente lo extiende, creando que cada persona debe cumplir con la mitad de cada faena – si el hombre no hace una mitad de la cocina y la limpieza es un tipo machista, arcaico y obsoleta. Asimismo, una mujer que no se ensucia los manos cuando los desagües desbordan, o se encuentra una rata medio podrida detrás de la lavadora, es una mujer delicada, débil que no ayuda un la lucha contre las machistas y es una vergüenza.... Pero de hecho nada de eso no es lo natural. Lo natural es que la pareja comparte las faenas tanto que cada uno se queda contento con su lote. 

Siempre ha sido hombres toscos y perezosos que han marchado a los bares en lugar de ayudar a sus mujeres con las tareas. Esta actitud era aceptada en el pasado porque las mujeres no trabajaban y los hombres sí. Hoy en día eso generalmente no sigue verdad y por eso esa actitud es inaceptable a casi toda la gente. Pero todavía existen los toscos que miran mientras trabaje su pareja. Existen también mujeres perezosas que no hacen tanto que sus hombres. Eso no es machismo per se: si fueren homosexuales todavía lo haría. Solo constituye el machismo si los groseros crean que esta aceptable a ser grosero porqué la pareja deba hacerlo por el hecho que sea mujer. 

A volver al posto original: 



> Hay muchos hombres que con grandes méritos de a pesar de haber "mamado" la cultura machista y una educación privilegiada, se dicen: Esto no es para mí, tengo que renunciar a la ventajas regaladas y hacerme con otro comportamiento.


Si eres un de los perezosos que usan “la vida tradicional” para disculpar a su comportamiento malo, claramente no “renuncias a tus ventajas”. Pero de otra banda, si tu padre te ha enseñado a trabajar a casa, aunque él y tu madre tenían un acuerdo que ella haría la cocina y él lavaría los platos, tú no serás diferente – tú trabajas a casa igualmente. Quizás compartirás la cocina con tu mujer, pero ella hará la plancha mientras tú lavas el coche. No renuncias ninguno ventaja porque nunca no la has tenido ninguna. Aunque criado en una casa tradicional, con valores hoy en día antiguas y consideradas machistas, no estabas criada a ser perezoso ni ser machista. Por eso, no es una cuestión de renunciar a ninguna cosa, sino sea igual; compartiendo las tareas según un acuerdo. La única cosa que ha cambiado es el carácter del acuerdo.


----------



## DickHavana

Yo por mi parte ya he comentado mis circunstancias particulares y reconoced que si mi mujer, lo suficientemente inteligente por otra parte, no pone demasiados problemas a mi pacto con ella, tampoco deberíais ponérmelo los demás, no creo que sea tan injusto. Reconóceme que en unas circunstancias en que yo trabajo a jornada completa en un ámbito relacionado con la construcción y ella media jornada (y no todos los días), lógicamente el mayor peso de la casa lo lleva ella. Ya he dicho que expuse mi alternativa para que no se sintiera una esclava, porque sabía que después de una jornada de trabajo duro (tengo temporadas, pero siendo mis horarios muy elásticos, hay veces que mi trabajo es "el puto caos") yo desde luego no iba a estar para muchas planchadas ni para oír muchos "hazte tú la cena que estoy desfallecida". 

Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

DickHavana said:


> Yo por mi parte ya he comentado mis circunstancias particulares y reconoced que si mi mujer, lo suficientemente inteligente por otra parte, no pone demasiados problemas a mi pacto con ella, tampoco deberíais ponérmelo los demás, no creo que sea tan injusto. Reconóceme que en unas circunstancias en que yo trabajo a jornada completa en un ámbito relacionado con la construcción y ella media jornada (y no todos los días), lógicamente el mayor peso de la casa lo lleva ella. Ya he dicho que expuse mi alternativa para que no se sintiera una esclava, porque sabía que después de una jornada de trabajo duro (tengo temporadas, pero siendo mis horarios muy elásticos, hay veces que mi trabajo es "el puto caos") yo desde luego no iba a estar para muchas planchadas ni para oír muchos "hazte tú la cena que estoy desfallecida".
> 
> Saludos


 

Dicen que en la cama todo vale mientras las dos personas estén de acuerdo.
Creo que eso se puede extender a todos los ámbitos de la pareja.
Si los dos están de acuerdo ¿quiénes somos los demás para meternos?.


----------



## one minute silence

DickHavana said:


> Yo por mi parte ya he comentado mis circunstancias particulares y reconoced que si mi mujer, lo suficientemente inteligente por otra parte, no pone demasiados problemas a mi pacto con ella, tampoco deberíais ponérmelo los demás, no creo que sea tan injusto. Reconóceme que en unas circunstancias en que yo trabajo a jornada completa en un ámbito relacionado con la construcción y ella media jornada (y no todos los días), lógicamente el mayor peso de la casa lo lleva ella. Ya he dicho que expuse mi alternativa para que no se sintiera una esclava, porque sabía que después de una jornada de trabajo duro (tengo temporadas, pero siendo mis horarios muy elásticos, hay veces que mi trabajo es "el puto caos") yo desde luego no iba a estar para muchas planchadas ni para oír muchos "hazte tú la cena que estoy desfallecida".
> 
> Saludos


 
Se puede enterder que una persona lleve más de unas 8 o 9 o 10 horas trabajando y lo último que le apetece es prepararse algo de comer o hacer tareas domésticas varias.
Pero ahi ya entra en juego el sacrificio personal que cada uno tenga.
Pero que bello y que detallazo sería el que tú le prepararás a tu chica o tu chico el almuerzo.

Hay muchos colores y cada uno solo ve un minusculo espectro.


----------



## DickHavana

one minute silence said:


> Se puede enterder que una persona lleve más de unas 8 o 9 o 10 horas trabajando y lo último que le apetece es prepararse algo de comer o hacer tareas domésticas varias.
> Pero ahi ya entra en juego el sacrificio personal que cada uno tenga.
> Pero que bello y que detallazo sería el que tú le prepararás a tu chica o tu chico el almuerzo.
> 
> Hay muchos colores y cada uno solo ve un minusculo espectro.



Bueno, las diferentes melodías que cada uno entone en su vida en pareja para encargarse de que todo funcione, son ya muy personales. Jamás prepararía un almuerzo, pero a lo mejor de vez en cuando la invito a cenar, lo que agradece más (al menos tiene garantizado que comerá). Casi todas las noches soy yo el que acuesta al crío, y acabaré agotando mis ideas a fuerza de inventarme un nuevo cuento para él cada vez que me lo pide (le tengo que explicar cómo llegaron a casa, antes o después que él, cada uno de los peluches de la habitación, cada uno de los perritos, gatitos y ositos retratados en cuadros y fotos, y hasta la historia de "la Mula", el emule de Internet, cuya versión de inicio sonoro le provocó una vez tal susto que hace que desde entonces sienta un profundo respeto por mi despacho, y de la que le tuve que contar, para quitarle un poco el miedo, cómo por diversas razones esta mulita dejó de trabajar con Juan Valdés, el de los cafetales, y ahora se dedica a buscar películas de dibujos animados para que él las pueda ver, porque le quiere mucho).

En fin, eso. Que las mujeres no son tontas. Y que si bien podemos tener muchos defectos (a veces demasiados), si son capaces de vivir a nuestro lado sin provocar "caídas accidentales de la plancha sobre nuestra cabeza", será que de un modo u otro la melodía no desentona demasiado.


----------



## mirx

> Quote:
> En cuanto a las labores domésticas, no todo es por machismo
> Heidita
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Ah no?,
Click to expand...

 
No, lo mío es por holgazán como ya bien se encargó de exponerlo Chics. Obviamente hay otras cosas que hago y que no me importa compartir con mi pareja, simplemente lo de la casa no se me da, se me quema hasta el agua.

Otra vez estoy de acuerdo con Xarruc, no hay cómo ponerse de acuerdo en como llevar la casa, quizá no me gusta lavar platos pero a la mejor puedo ayudar haciendo las camas o lavando la ropa (de hecho tampoco me gusta).

Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con eso del 50/50, no funciona, a veces una parte tendrá que dar más que la otra.

¡Y mujeres, el machismo se va a acabar cuando ustedes quieran!
Recordad que el valiente llega hasta donde el cobrade quiere.


----------



## jonquiliser

mirx said:


> Otra vez estoy de acuerdo con Xarruc, no hay cómo ponerse de acuerdo en como llevar la casa, quizá no me gusta lavar platos pero a la mejor puedo ayudar haciendo las camas o lavando la ropa (de hecho tampoco me gusta).



¿Por qué siempre se supone que es trabajo de la mujer, y el hombre le "ayuda"? (Y va, además, de guays por hacerlo...)



mirx said:


> Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con eso del 50/50, no funciona, a veces una parte tendrá que dar más que la otra.



Pero cuando se repite algo mucho mucho, se ven los mismos patrones en tantísimos casos, ¿no es para sospechar ya que hay algo más detrás que un mero obstáculo práctico? [/QUOTE]



mirx said:


> ¡Y mujeres, el machismo se va a acabar cuando ustedes quieran!
> Recordad que el valiente llega hasta donde el cobrade quiere.



Bueno bueno, el machismo acaba cuando los machistas se ponen a pensar un poco (por otro lado, quizá convendría más exterminaros), yo NI QUIERO tomar toda la carga de cambiar las cosas. Qué los demás se espabilen un poco, ****. Darles la responsabilidad a las mujeres por esto, es de lo más cutre.


----------



## mirx

> jonquiliser
> ¿Por qué siempre se supone que es trabajo de la mujer, y el hombre le "ayuda"? (Y va, además, de guays por hacerlo...)


 
No entiendo que quieres decir con esto, o qué referencia tiene esto con mi comentario.



> Pero cuando se repite algo mucho mucho, se ven los mismos patrones en tantísimos casos, ¿no es para sospechar ya que hay algo más detrás que un mero obstáculo práctico?


Tampoco entiendo muy bien esto. ¿Quieres decir que alguna de las partes siempre va a poner más?





> Bueno bueno, el machismo acaba cuando los machistas se ponen a pensar un poco (por otro lado, quizá convendría más exterminaros), yo NI QUIERO tomar toda la carga de cambiar las cosas. Qué los demás se espabilen un poco, ****. Darles la responsabilidad a las mujeres por esto, es de lo más cutre.


Será cutre, pero es la verdad. Si las mujeres no se quieren casar con un hombre machista, al machista no le va a quedar más remedio que cambiar o quedarse sólo, en el primer caso se acaba el machismo, y en el segundo el machismo sólo afectará al machista en sí.

Tienes razón que los machistas deben reflexionar sobre su condición de machistas, pero como lo van a hacer si alguien no se los hace ver.


----------



## heidita

jonquiliser said:


> ¿Por qué siempre se supone que es trabajo de la mujer, y el hombre le "ayuda"? (Y va, además, de guays por hacerlo...)


 


> Otra vez estoy de acuerdo con Xarruc, no hay cómo ponerse de acuerdo en como llevar la casa, quizá no me gusta lavar platos pero a la mejor puedo ayudar haciendo las camas o lavando la ropa (de hecho tampoco me gusta).


 
El comentario tiene que ver con esto que dice jon. 



mirx said:


> No entiendo que quieres decir con esto, o qué referencia tiene esto con mi comentario.


 
Mirx, poco a poco estamos descubriendo que hay más de una cosa que "no se te da". (jejeje)




> Tampoco entiendo muy bien esto.


 
Lo dicho.




> Tienes razón que los machistas deben reflexionar sobre su condición de machistas, pero como lo van a hacer si alguien no se los hace ver


 
¿Hay alguna razón por la que no usas primera persona? La verdad es que sigo pensando que lo tuyo tiene que ser broma. 

La verdad es que los participantes en este hilo, casi todos del grupo de los machistas, no de los _no-machitos_ (término acuñado por un periódico, no es mío) sorprenden con afirmaciones como que la culpa del machismo es de las mujeres, yo acuesto al niño (¿eso incluye bañarle antes, darle de cenar, cambiarle la ropa, poner la ropa a lavar???), yo estoy cansado, a mí "no se me da"...

Oí hace mucho tiempo en un programa de radio como un señor decía, claro, para que iba él a lavar y fregar y eso, cuando las mujeres tenemos ese "don".  
Bien es cierto, también salía la mujer diciendo que "mi marido, hay que ver qué bueno es; me _deja_ salir cuando yo quiera: sólo (!!!) tengo que dejarle la cena preparada, los niños acostados, la cama abierta ..(me supongo, la cervecita sobre la mesa, bien fría, con unos pepinillos de aperitivo, faltaba más, el programa de tele preferido ya encendido, las zapatillas preparadas...)


----------



## mirx

Cómo al parecer no le entiendo a nadie, y nadie entiende lo que digo. Y por las circunstancias de éste hilo, sólo me queda decir: *"Las mujeres tienen razón"*

Adios.


----------



## DickHavana

Jajaja, Mirx.
Te lo dije desde el principio, los tiempos están cambiando y cuando anuncian huracán, es mejor no salir de casa. 
El machista está abocado a la extinción y el desastre. Y tú eliges si prefieres  ser expuesto en un museo o la plancha en la cabeza.


----------



## chaquira16

RIU said:


> Jonquiliser:
> 
> ¿No crees que si la mujeres os pusierais serias antes de juntaros, los hombres -por narices- se pondrían las pilas? ¿no crees que las mujeres deberíais haceros respetar más para os valoremos por lo que realmente sois, por vuestro trabajo dentro y fuera de casa, por vuestra entrega a la familia que en muchos casos supone la renuncia a la carrera profesional y en definitiva iguales como mínimo al hombre y superiores en otros aspectos?


Hola,  Jonquiliser:
Extracto este comentario tuyo porque no acabo de entender que es eso de ponerse serias las mujeres, hacerse respetar más.
Me sugieren tus palabras que si una mujer no se pone seria con un hombre y se hace respetar ¿tiene lo que se merece? ¿Desde cuando le ha exigido eso mismo una mujer a un hombre sobre el propio hombre?.
Aún resuenan en mis oídos esas mismas frases escuchadas en mi juventud y referidas sobre todo a las relaciones íntimas. ¡Cuánta exigencia siempre a las mujeres! ¿Y por qué?
El respeto, la consideración, es algo que debe venir por añadidura en una relación entre iguales o entre diferentes. Eso da la talla como personas, no por ser mujeres u hombres.
Una cuestión más: ¿Para cuándo la no renuncia a la carrera profesional como norma? No hay que reconocer el sacrificio sino favorecer que no haya que renunciar. Eso, en mi opinión, es compartir.
Con todo mi respeto a tu persona y a tu opinión.
Saludos


----------



## jonquiliser

chaquira, estoy de acuerdo contigo, has citado a RIU que respondió a un mensaje mío anterior. O sea que tu pregunta va dirigida a RIU. 

Y Heidita, gracias por tu aclaración de mi mensaje, se ve claramente quienes quieren entender!


----------



## chaquira16

jonquiliser said:


> chaquira, estoy de acuerdo contigo, has citado a RIU que respondió a un mensaje mío anterior. O sea que tu pregunta va dirigida a RIU.
> 
> Y Heidita, gracias por tu aclaración de mi mensaje, se ve claramente quienes quieren entender!


 
Mil perdones, jonquiliser, leí mal el nombre del autor de ese comentario. 
Espero entonces la respuesta, si lo tiene a bien, de RIU.
Saludos


----------



## heidita

chaquira16 said:


> Extracto este comentario tuyo porque no acabo de entender que es eso de ponerse serias las mujeres, hacerse respetar más.
> Me sugieren tus palabras que si una mujer no se pone seria con un hombre y se hace respetar ¿tiene lo que se merece?


¿

Muy buena pregunta, chaquira.


----------



## chics

Y añado, ¿por qué en vez de llegar taaan cansados a casa no reducen ellos su jornada laboral?


----------



## .   1

heidita said:


> Are there any men able to "reconsider" in spite of having received a machista education? Are you yourself able to reconsider and think, hey, this is not right, I'm going to see that at least my son doesnt receive a machista education? Are there men like this in your country? There must be enormous differences among the different American countries.


What is a machista eduction?

.,,


----------



## heidita

. said:


> What is a machista eduction?
> 
> .,,


 
Hi Robert.  

Here in Spain, possibly not in our country, it is quite customary to see a family with , for instance , three children: two boys, one girl, and only the girl helping out at home. The mothers go so far as to think if their sons bring down the rubbish, they are less "men". Men are served and women do the work at home. 

Most comments here were made by a machista attitude: I bring my son to bed, yet my wife has to do all the rest of the housework; I would never prepare dinner; I don't do anything at home, because "I don't like it or I am not good at it". Women want to be respected? Well, their own fault if they are not....


----------



## .   1

And what are the wives and mothers doing while this is going on?

Robert


----------



## heidita

. said:


> And what are the wives and mothers doing while this is going on?
> 
> Robert


 
Men like these "expect" their wives to behave like this. One forer mentioned that his wife now works_ only_ half time as she is then able to do all  the housework, _even though less money come in_. Surprising. Another one, not married yet, has told his girlfriend crystal clear, never to expect him to do ANYTHING at home, as housework is _simply not his cup of tea_.. I personally think his was a joke, can't be anything else, can it?


----------



## .   1

OooKay,
Fascinating concept.
The 'not his cup of tea' bloke is still single you say.  Gee, what a coincidence.

This is a fascinating insight into views that I am sure are saturating my community as well.
I wonder who is happy in such a 'relationship' to use the term very casually.

That being the case, I can't see much opportunity for such attitudinally challenged people to ever see the light.  My suspicion that most bullies take their bluff and bluster with them to the grave believing that it was strength.

.,,


----------



## RIU

Cielos! Este no era. Ver más adelante.


----------



## RIU

Ya lo había pillado.



chaquira16 said:


> Hola, Jonquiliser:
> Extracto este comentario tuyo porque no acabo de entender que es eso de ponerse serias las mujeres, hacerse respetar más.


 
Pues eso, decir basta y hacerse valer. No hay más.




chaquira16 said:


> Me sugieren tus palabras que si una mujer no se pone seria con un hombre y se hace respetar ¿tiene lo que se merece? ¿Desde cuando le ha exigido eso mismo una mujer a un hombre sobre el propio hombre?.


 
No, no, en absoluto puede desprenderse esta idea de mis palabras; llegar a tal conclusión implica dar a tu pareja -bueno, no a la tuya sino al hombre en general- la suficiente inteligencia, discernimiento, justicia, conocimientos, imparcialidad, entre muchas otras virtudes. Esta idea -sólo en embrión- ya provoca risa. Pues bueno, no pongas en boca mía nada que no haya dicho. A lo sumo puedes interpretar que cada uno recibe de su pareja lo que esta le da -esto es básicamente de cajón. Te gustará o no te gustará lo que recibes de tu pareja pero sólo está en tus manos el cambiarlo. O por lo menos el intentarlo y conseguir una parte, en el mejos de los casos.



chaquira16 said:


> Aún resuenan en mis oídos esas mismas frases escuchadas en mi juventud y referidas sobre todo a las relaciones íntimas. ¡Cuánta exigencia siempre a las mujeres! ¿Y por qué?


 
No se, pero alguien tiene que tener la cabeza clara. Y en cuestiones de follasqueo -entre muchas otras- el hombre nunca la ha tenido. ¿No opinas lo mismo?



chaquira16 said:


> El respeto, la consideración, es algo que debe venir por añadidura en una relación entre iguales o entre diferentes. Eso da la talla como personas, no por ser mujeres u hombres.


 
Ver punto nº 1 en caso de que tu pareja no de la talla. (No es un consejo pero es lo que yo haría, o por lo menos lo intentaría. Y seguramente en caso de no conseguirlo lo envio a pastar fango).



chaquira16 said:


> Una cuestión más: ¿Para cuándo la no renuncia a la carrera profesional como norma? No hay que reconocer el sacrificio sino favorecer que no haya que renunciar. Eso, en mi opinión, es compartir.


 
Ver punto nº 1 en caso de que tu pareja no de la talla. (No es un consejo pero es lo que yo haría, o por lo menos lo intentaría. Y seguramente en caso de no conseguirlo lo envio a pastar fango).




chaquira16 said:


> Con todo mi respeto a tu persona y a tu opinión.


 
Idem. Y suerte.


----------



## DickHavana

Ayer se aportó la noticia de que uno de cada cinco matrimonios españoles se divorcia antes de los cinco primeros años.

Creo que uno de los factores que está detrás de esto (al margen de infidelidades, "parecías otra cosa", etc) es el tema del que estamos hablando, habida cuenta de que, entre otras cosas:
- hoy en día cada vez las parejas se lo piensan más antes de casarse (este es un factor curioso: por una parte debería ser positivo en el sentido de que se supone que te conoces y has congeniado mejor, pero sin embargo a veces parece traducirse en "estoy más aburrido de ti")
- y cada vez es más habitual que trabajen los dos miembros de la pareja (con las fricciones que esto crea respecto al reparto de tareas). 

Tristemente, la carestía de la vida (el tema vivienda ha sido salvaje) ha obligado a que ambos miembros de la pareja tengan que trabajar para salir adelante, muchas veces en malas condiciones y con unos sueldos penosos. Para qué hablar de lo que se complican las cosas cuando asoma la cabeza un chiquillo.


----------



## chaquira16

Hola, Riu.




RIU said:


> Ya lo había pillado.
> 
> 
> 
> Pues eso, decir basta y hacerse valer. No hay más.
> 
> No es lo mismo "decir basta" que "hacerse valer". No pueden, por tanto ir coordinadas dos ideas tan diferentes en este contexto.
> Lo que yo quería indicar es que no necesito hacerme valer ante ningún hombre, o mujer, yo valgo lo que valgo y ya está.
> Naturalmente que puedo decir basta, pero eso sería si he aguantado ¿no crees? Esa no es la cuestión que nos ocupa. Uno o una debe saber con quién se la juega cuando decide convivir con alguien. En eso creo que estamos de acuerdo.
> Sigo pensando que partimos de premisas falsas. Al machista, hombre o mujer con tales comportamientos ¡ni agua!
> El problema es el engaño  y el desconocimiento del otro con el que generaciones anteriores , y tal vez actuales, se casaban. Si hablamos de los sesenta o setenta del siglo pasado, en España, salvo los muy liberados - a veces esa liberación era puro espejismo- la gente se "ennoviaba" pero se conocía poco, y convivía menos, de modo que cuando se casaba comenzaba una adaptación que , en no pocas ocasiones, traía de cabeza más a la mujer que al hombre. Digo esto porque si ella planteaba compartir todo lo común- tareas hogareñas, atención a los hijos, disponibilidad económica (si no trabajaba fuera de casa)- él, acostumbrado a no compartir ( por educación familiar) se negaba: Si ella, llevada por la rabia de tántas cosas incomprensibles hablaba con su madre o sus amigas de este egoísmo marital recibía una andanada verbal del tipo :hija,si es que los hombres, ya se sabe, no se fijan en esas cosas.Eso si eran amables; no refiero lo que podían escandalizarse y decir si eran tradicionales.
> En fin, muchos años de sombras, unos cuantos de luces, y no sabemos cuántos más de claroscuros.
> Cuando dejemos de plantear la convivencia en términos de lucha y exigencias tal vez las cosas serán más fáciles.
> Saludos
> Carmen


----------



## RIU

chaquira16 said:


> No es lo mismo "decir basta" que "hacerse valer". No pueden, por tanto ir coordinadas dos ideas tan diferentes en este contexto.
> Lo que yo quería indicar es que no necesito hacerme valer ante ningún hombre, o mujer, yo valgo lo que valgo y ya está.
> Naturalmente que puedo decir basta, pero eso sería si he aguantado ¿no crees?


 

Bueno quiza hacerse valer no ha sido la expresión más afortunada. Creo que coges la idea en el sentido de que no te menosprecien por ser mujer estamos en el centro de la idea.

Bueno, el basta y a la mierda tambien lo puedes decir de novios... pero si, tienes razón.




chaquira16 said:


> Uno o una debe saber con quién se la juega cuando decide convivir con alguien. En eso creo que estamos de acuerdo.



Esto es lo que he dicho al principio y me habeis tirado la caballería por encima. Y por cierto, aún sabiéndolo puede salirte rana...



chaquira16 said:


> Cuando dejemos de plantear la convivencia en términos de lucha y exigencias tal vez las cosas serán más fáciles.
> Saludos
> Carmen


 
Exacto. Plantearlo en estos términos es masoquismo puro. 

RIU


----------



## ROSANGELUS

yuggoth said:


> No creo que esto sea verdad actualmente,o por lo menos tiende a desaparecer.No creo que el actual estilo de vida ni las mujeres actuales permitan que se perpetúe el estilo de vida machista.


Pues lamento no estar de acuerdo, la verdad es que acá en mi pais, existe el matriarcado muy marcado, y las mismas mujeres crian a sus hijos al estilo machista, aunque digan que no...  lo bueno es que hay mujeres, jovenes en su mayoría que si se estan dando su puesto, al darse valor y al integrarse a la sociedad tanto, socialmente como laboralmente.entonces bueno poco a poco..., en eso tienes razn tiende a cambiar poero muy lentamente.



RIU said:


> Jonquiliser:
> En ambos casos me refiero a que -por lo menos a mí- la etapa de novios me sirvió para dejar claras muchas cosas, entre ellas el reparto de las tareas del hogar, la educación de los hijos, cuantos queríamos, etc. Y el "etc." es largo.
> ¿pero me vas a hacer creer que ella no se dió cuenta de con quien se juntaba?¿No lo vió nunca en su ámbito familiar?¿Cuando preparaban su nuevo hogar tampoco lo vió?
> En definitiva, antes de empezar, poned los puntos sobre las ies y si no les gusta, ¡calabazas! Todos saldremos ganando.


 
Estoy de acuerdo, la relacion de novios debería ayudar a aminorar esos detalles, pero se hace??  las parejas se estan ciegas de amor, y la mayoría lo que menos piensa es en las tareas del hogar...despues les viene el baño de agua fria a ambos, a la mujer con sus reclamos y al hombre con su comodidad caracteristica.



mirx said:


> ¿Y que hay de las mujeres machistas?
> Las qué promueven el machismo, y se sienten orgullosas de que su hombre sea macho.
> En México el machismo está todvía muy enraízado, yo les puedo decir que mi mamá es machista y mi padre es mucho más liberal. Para ella hay roles totalmente definidos que un hombre o una mujer no pueden, ni deben sobrepasar, mi padre es mucho más flexible en ese respecto.
> Salud.


 
En mi caso, es al contrario,mi madre fué sempre muy realista y crió afortunadamente a mis hermanos varones bastante colaboradores en labores domesticas a pesar de todo,  aun quedan algunos, no hay que generalizar... 



one minute silence said:


> Se puede enterder que una persona lleve más de unas 8 o 9 o 10 horas trabajando y lo último que le apetece es prepararse algo de comer o hacer tareas domésticas varias.
> Pero ahi ya entra en juego el sacrificio personal que cada uno tenga.
> Pero que bello y que detallazo sería el que tú le prepararás a tu chica o tu chico el almuerzo.


 
Esto es totalmente cierto y cuando hay amor, se hace tranquilamente... pero veamos al cabo de los años, ya será por  costumbre o por obligación. 



mirx said:


> Cómo al parecer no le entiendo a nadie, y nadie entiende lo que digo. Y por las circunstancias de éste hilo, sólo me queda decir: *"Las mujeres tienen razón"*
> 
> Adios.


 
Ja Ja Ja  , que salida la tuya... así dice mi novio, cuando ya no tiene salida...


En genaral pienso que es una cuestión de cultura muy arraigada, y aunque no parezca, pues si, estan cambiando las cosas. Las mujeres estamos tratando de dar un vuelco, incluso en nuestra misma personalidad y manera de pensar, yo por lo menos a veces me descubro, defendiendo a mis hijos (los dos son varones) o quizá mal acostumbrandolos en cuestiones que son aptitudes machistas, pero es algo muy leve, gracias a Dios mi familia no es del todo machista, pero sé que un gran porcentaje de mi pais, si lo es.


----------



## yuggoth

*


ROSANGELUS said:



			Pues lamento no estar de acuerdo, la verdad es que acá en mi pais, existe el matriarcado muy marcado, y las mismas mujeres crian a sus hijos al estilo machista, aunque digan que no...
		
Click to expand...

*


ROSANGELUS said:


> Pues entonces,como decimos aquí,"sarna con gusto no pica" o "quien corre por gusto no cansa". Si son las mujeres las primeras que fomentan esta situación,pues..allá ellas,cada cual ha de estar a gusto de la forma que crea más conveniente.Pero si quiere cambiar esta situación,ha de luchar por ello,nadie suelta el mango de la sartén por voluntad propia.De todas formas,las nuevas generaciones de chicas son tan perezosas como los chicos actuales,y entienden tanto como los chicos de cocina,limpieza y tareas del hogar, y ellas tienen tan pocas ganas de hacerlo como ellos,así que mi opinión es que en un futuro la situación se equilibrará por sí sola,pero por lo bajo.


----------



## DickHavana

Aunque sea un poco "off-topic", si alguna mujer exasperada por la inutilidad de su marido o de los hombres en general está pensando en un divorcio a la italiana, le invito a que antes se lea esto.

No diréis que no os ayudo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

yuggoth said:


> Pues entonces,como decimos aquí,"sarna con gusto no pica" o "quien corre por gusto no cansa". Si son las mujeres las primeras que fomentan esta situación,pues..allá ellas,cada cual ha de estar a gusto de la forma que crea más conveniente.Pero si quiere cambiar esta situación,ha de luchar por ello,nadie suelta el mango de la sartén por voluntad propia.De todas formas,las nuevas generaciones de chicas son tan perezosas como los chicos actuales,y entienden tanto como los chicos de cocina,limpieza y tareas del hogar, y ellas tienen tan pocas ganas de hacerlo como ellos,así que mi opinión es que en un futuro la situación se equilibrará por sí sola,pero por lo bajo.


 
Pienso que sí, algunas lo hacen con gusto ya sea por costumbre/masoquismo/principios, que se yo, lo cierto es que como dices la situación se equilibrará, pero lamentablemente para los que acostumbremos otro tipo de vida lo veremos como algo realmente desastrozo, la pareja en conjunto serán un par de inútiles o de conformistas (por lo menos en cosas del hogar),y de paso ya caso no se consiguen las asistentes o ayudantes del hogar, estan bastante escasas, por lo menos por estos lares.
En fín, cada epoca tiene su encanto, las nuevas generaciones disfrutan su estilo, nosotros lo criticamos por estar acostumbrados a otra cosa, pero por lo menos yo, apoyo 100% el cambio aunque sea lento, es bueno el equilibrio... 



DickHavana said:


> Aunque sea un poco "off-topic", si alguna mujer exasperada por la inutilidad de su marido o de los hombres en general está pensando en un divorcio a la italiana, le invito a que antes se lea esto.
> 
> No diréis que no os ayudo.


 
Que horrible  , no entiendo porque colocas ese ejemplo, estas incitándonos a hacer cosas de esas....  

Esa mujer estaba totalmente loca... pero es que de paso no amaba a su pareja, y en ningún momento hablan de como era su relación. sea como sea, esos extremos son lo peor...

Espero no ayude a muchas....


----------



## DickHavana

ROSANGELUS said:


> Que horrible  , no entiendo porque colocas ese ejemplo, estas incitándonos a hacer cosas de esas....
> 
> Esa mujer estaba totalmente loca... pero es que de paso no amaba a su pareja, y en ningún momento hablan de como era su relación. sea como sea, esos extremos son lo peor...
> 
> Espero no ayude a muchas....



Ehhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Yo no incito a nadie a nada. Al contrario, intento disuadir demostrando que el delito siempre se paga y que el crimen perfecto no existe.

No obstante, ejem, si alguna está por la labor, ya sabe: cuidadín cuidadín. 

Saludos


----------

